# little chief smoker/dehydrator? thoughts?



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

so there is this "little chief" smoker/dehydrator available locally. Anyone ever use one? or know someone who has? Any tips for success?
Thanks!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I started out with two of them, still use them on smaller projects. They do well, just have a hard time holding enough heat to do a hot smoke. They are a bit slower than better quality smokers, but price wise, you can't beat them. They do use a lot of electricity. I improved the ability to hot smoke with mine by wrapping the sides (not the top) with 2" high density blue foam insulation and sealing with alumatape.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My husband loves his Little Chief, he can make a large batch of jerky in about 16 hours...a little long but he likes the results.
Lilith gave a good tip about the insulation, I would add DON'T FORGET TO SOAK YOUR CHIPS! My FIL forgot and his smoker caught fire (brand new smoker and a large load of Salmon).


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone know how well it works as a dehydrator?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes. On my wood stove --no other heat I use it as a rack to dry food. I also use it as a baking oven on my wood stove. Very well.


----------

